# كتاب فى الالكترونيات الصناعية باللغة العربية



## alsaneyousef (14 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

*كتاب فى الالكترونيات الصناعية باللغة العربية* 

http://www.zshare.net/download/29454423f266d8/

*أتمنى لكم الاستفادة *​


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 أغسطس 2008)

العاب لنوكيا 6300 كاملة وشغالة صورة كاملة وصوت
وان شاء الله يكون موضوع متجدد وارجوا مشاركة الاعضاء بأي برامج او العاب تعمل علي nokia 6300
رابط التحميل 
http://www.zshare.net/download/20426068940401/
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/33729521/111.rar.html
-----------------------------------
المجموعة الثانية التي تعمل علي نوكيا 6300 و5300
رابط التحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/3796980b3d20c6

التوقيع


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 أغسطس 2008)

*من اروع البرامج لالغاء تجزئة القرص الصلب من شركة المانية شهيرة برنامج*​ 

*Ashampoo Magical Defrag 2.01*​ 

*نسخة جديدة صدرت في 22-12-2006 *​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*برنامج سريع جدآ لعمل Defrag لملفات القرص الصلب ويؤدي لتسريع القرص الصلب وبالتالي تسريع النظام (الكمبيوتر) ككل من خلال الغاء تجزئة الملفات وبعثرتها وتكسرها وتشظيها مما ينتج عن ذلك بطىء الجهاز وعدم استجابته لتشغيل العمليات الجارية عليه من ميموري وريجستري وسرعة فتح واقفال بصراحة برنامج صغير في حجمه وهائل في عمله والجميل في هذا البرنامج انه يعمل في الخلفية وكل ما عليك هو تنصيبه ونسيانه وهو يقوم بالمهمة الجبارة *​ 

*



*​ 

*انصح الجميع باستعماله لانك ستنسى مشكلة تجزئة ملفات النظام بأكمله *
*البرنامج متوافق مع جميع الوندوز حتى الفيستا *
*الحجم 3.8 ميجا*

*للتحميل اضغط على *

*

*​ 


*الباتش موجود في المرفقات مع شرح لكيفية تفعيله*​
منقول للااستفاد


----------



## mnci (14 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم لما لا يتم التحميل على موقع نظيف


----------



## dfdfdf (14 أغسطس 2008)

موقع تحميل نظيف:

http://www.milafat.com/


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (18 أغسطس 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



السلام عليكم
كتاب جميل وأكثر من رائع أخي 
alsaneyousef


----------



## طالب علم الجزائري (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
أرجو اعادة تحميل الكتاب الالكتروني لاان الرابط لايعمل
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو المزيد من الكتب


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

الله يحفضكم جميعا


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## المساعدي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

المساعدي قال:


> 11111111111111111111111111111111111


حقا إن لم تستحى فافعل ما شئت


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## همسات الكترونية (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب والبرامج


----------



## ادور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mosa225 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thehero (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أمين الكهربائي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you my our friend


----------

